# Beautiful #9



## roostr19 (Jul 20, 2013)

Might just make this the profile pic... Great Smoke, glad I got my hands on some. Trying the T -52 tomorrow for the first time..


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## ga_stogies (Sep 4, 2013)

That is a great stick, I'm jealous :thumb:


----------

